# What possesses a person to do this?



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

My stbxw and I had a healthy sexual relationship. Upon moving out, within 3 days she joined dating sites, now she has joined nearly all of them after a few months. She works part time, but goes to expensive restaurants for dates, and spends great length of time. Her profiles are looking for short and long term relationships and marriage? I'm just wondering with only a few months past, why would anyone with a child and lots of repsonsibilities, living with friends and short on cash, does someone make dating the number one priority? As if adding new romance to everything would be a great idea in the middle of divorce? Is it just self esteem? I mean, she's everywhere on the personals

It's been nice to see her true colors and lack of class and integrity.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

She gets free food and drinks, nice gifts, and can get her itch scratched.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephenG (Nov 22, 2012)

She's trying to fill a hole where she had a companion and no longer has now


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

She is looking for a rebound relationship and a man to meet her financial needs. She is also looking to mask the pain of your break up with a new person. Sex is her only thing to offer. You can bet:

She has low self-esteem
She has some mental issue that needs worked out
She had a bad childhood 

Which one is it?


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

Married in VA said:


> She is looking for a rebound relationship and a man to meet her financial needs. She is also looking to mask the pain of your break up with a new person. Sex is her only thing to offer. You can bet:
> 
> She has low self-esteem
> She has some mental issue that needs worked out
> ...



My stbxw was hooked up immediately after she split.. HUGE self esteem issues. Plus a lot of other stuff.

If you analize it she gets her happiness externally. She NEED men to tell her she's good looking, funny, intelligent, whatever.

Someone like that can never truly love someone else until they love themselves.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

My brother did that a long while ago. Moved in with me temporarily due to sob story about finances, within a short period of time (like a week I suppose) was taking someone out to dinner and also buying kids expensive birthday present and holding party for them. I was like, no way, get the h*ll out, I'm not subsidizing you taking out women, if you can afford that you can afford to live on your own. I went camping for the weekend, I came back and thank G*d he was gone. I later had to get a restraining order against him. Just saying, people do this because they are nuts, they have absolutely no sense of reality, or they live in a place where their reality is subsidized (and if they prey on the right people - not me lol - they can do this indefinitely.) So buckle up because it might be a very long ride if you're intending to witness the entire country.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

That would really turn me off and push me away .... I would also get an std test done asap....


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a much better question.

What possess a person to keep getting hooked up on someone who doesn't give a crap about them?


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Ostera,

You are correct. People that hook up right away require external validation of their self worth. They derive their happiness from others. My STBXW and I are separated but remain close friends for the sake of our children. She hooked up with someone right after as well. Major self-esteem issues on her part. The problem with deriving your happiness from others is that no person can make you happy. You must make yourself happy. These rebound relationships may last awhile, but they die off for the simple fact that happiness is not externally derivied and it doesn't start in the bedroom.


----------

